# Flounder run???



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Galveston paper ran this today http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?wcd=127075&-session=TheDailyNews:4B3E476918bbc164C3nSJ2B1432B


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

This is good news. But its going to be tough on the bank fisherman with the damage that Ike brought forth. Their are a lot of favorite flounder spots that will not be available to bank fisherman because of IKE. Areas like seawolf park, Roll_Over Pass, and my personal favorite, the ferry landing on the Boliver side. But their are other spots, lets get them....


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

i cant wait last yr run 4 trips 30 flounder LOVE IT


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

The flounder aren't running yet, but their about to. I'm starting to see roe in the ones I have been filleting the past few days. Not alot, but it indicates they will be heading out of the bay soon.


----------



## Fly Flicker (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been gettin into quite a few here lately, I'm hoping for a kick butt run this year.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Since I'm a land locked angler, I went down Sunday Morning to the "Pond" in Seabrook and saw some guys pull in some nice flatties on shrimp. May try my luck Thursday morning if it doesn't rain.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

My wife and I ended up with 6 keepers Sunday, we had about 20 throwbacks. Jeannie caught the biggest one at 19". They were all caught on finger mullet. We were in Christmas bay.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

If you are looking for a good bank fishing area, look to the new Brazos River. you can wade the east bank and catch lots of fish. it is muddy but, there are lots of good fish.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

The article mentions that Fat Boy's is open. I didn't realize that. Great news!


----------



## SpoonColors (Oct 29, 2007)

The flounder is on! They are ganging up around the mouths of bayous and small creeks. Lots of heavy ones this year. Try flounder belly on a red and white curly tail jig....1/8 oz.
You won't believe the results. Boaters be cautious. I'm seeing lots of floating boards and logs.


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

anyone wanna try seawolf this weekend?


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm predicting that with the lack of fishing pressure from spots like Seawolf Park this year should be great. I have caught several the past couple of weeks out of Moses Lake due to the fact that I have been too chicken to venture out. Can't wait for a good cold front. 38 degrees, windy, and raining.... Don't get no better than that!!!


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

*roe??*



oceankayaker84 said:


> The flounder aren't running yet, but their about to. I'm starting to see roe in the ones I have been filleting the past few days. Not alot, but it indicates they will be heading out of the bay soon.


What is roe??


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Roe*

Its the yellow egg sacs in a fish. Like I said earlier, I'm starting to see small amounts of eggs developing in the flounder. In December, its typical to have more than a half pound of eggs in the bigger flounder.


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't harly ever travel all the way to seawolf park. When the flounder run is on over there I can clean up on them at Dollar Point. Easy waiding once you get past that row of concrete. Good luck to all this year.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a friend who waded in SWP area on Friday. Came back Saturday and developed some kind of infection on this thumb. By Sunday morning it had swollen further affecting his hand. Doctors are suspecting flesh eating bacteria. He's taking antibiotic and being watched. He said he punctured his hand with a hook and thought nothing of it & kept on fishing. He will keep me update. By the way, he caught some legal sized flounders, so the small ones are on the move. It needs to get a lot colder for the bigger ones to make their move.


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Mantaray.. Now my trip on the weekend doesnt sound to appealing.. lol


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I have heard of several folks getting the bacteria since Ike, one lost his leg.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*True Story*

Flatties have been running since late last month with that spec of a cool front.. The saddles are awaiting the till the last of the smaller group move out .

Actually one flounder ( named flounder ) swims back to the bay and reports to the lead saddle blanket and says its safe to go..

You can find the saddles in the bays at the inlets/outlets on the tide changes...

Also, I ended up with a few cuts from braid and fin points and treated them ASAP with Hydrogen Peroxide. Dont take any chances internally..

( But we still eat the feech )


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mudcat, I like your philosophy and your avatar...



Mud Cat said:


> I don't harly ever travel all the way to seawolf park. When the flounder run is on over there I can clean up on them at Dollar Point. Easy waiding once you get past that row of concrete. Good luck to all this year.


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

chickenboy said:


> I have heard of several folks *getting the bacteria* since Ike, one lost his leg.


If you watch what you are doing and keep any wounds you get clean, this should not be a problem.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

The rock jetties on the beach front are producing fish. Beach erosion from Ike has left lots of holes around the groins and they are in there.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

The cold front this weekend will kick things off nicely... The full moon we've had lately too.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> I have heard of several folks getting the bacteria since Ike, one lost his leg.


I carry a huge bottle of Hydrogen Peroxide on the boat as well as bleach in a small bucket... I'll wash my hands after handling the fish in the diluted bleach solution to kill anything...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> I carry a huge bottle of Hydrogen Peroxide on the boat as well as bleach in a small bucket... I'll wash my hands after handling the fish in the diluted bleach solution to kill anything...


 good idea


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Well I spoke to my friend tonight and he said exactly that, what if he'd clean the wound right away with hydrogen peroxide or antiseptic. The doctor said sometimes that would not help for puncture wounds. The point is, once the water is contaminated, you need to stay out of it, particularly if you have a cut or a open wound. If you had to fish in that water, that's the risk you take, so be sure not to cut yourself or puncture yourself with a hook. That's why sometimes hospital workers get hepatitis or AIDS by accidentally puncturing themselves with contaminated needles. No matter how well they clean the wound with strong surgery antiseptic solutions, or immediately try to squeeze the blood out, it would be just desperate effort in vain, and they know it.

Well as for my friend, antibiotic is not helping, the thumb now has a big open gash and his arm is now swollen. They're changing antibiotic, pumping straight into his body. I had the guts to ask him if things get worse, he could decide to let go of the thumb. He said, "no, they're talking about the whole arm".

Anyway, y'all have good idea to carry hydrogen peroxide and bleach solution, it's better than nothing, be extra careful with those hooks. Hopefully all this rain would flush or dilute contaminated water.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Watch out for that post hurricane brackish water. It'll get ya.

*How do people get the skin infection form of this illness?*
Because _Vibrio_ are found naturally in warm seawater, skin infections typically occur when a person with a cut or abrasion swims or wades in seawater containing these bacteria. Skin infections are a particular concern in the Gulf Coast region after a hurricane when people are exposed to floodwater containing a mixture of fresh and salt water (brackish water).

http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/preparedness/factsheet_vibrio.shtm


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Rollover used to be my spot since that place is closed now, where else should I head? I'm looking for some place kinda close.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Mantaray said:


> Well I spoke to my friend tonight and he said exactly that, what if he'd clean the wound right away with hydrogen peroxide or antiseptic. The doctor said sometimes that would not help for puncture wounds. The point is, once the water is contaminated, you need to stay out of it, particularly if you have a cut or a open wound. If you had to fish in that water, that's the risk you take, so be sure not to cut yourself or puncture yourself with a hook. That's why sometimes hospital workers get hepatitis or AIDS by accidentally puncturing themselves with contaminated needles. No matter how well they clean the wound with strong surgery antiseptic solutions, or immediately try to squeeze the blood out, it would be just desperate effort in vain, and they know it.
> 
> Well as for my friend, antibiotic is not helping, the thumb now has a big open gash and his arm is now swollen. They're changing antibiotic, pumping straight into his body. I had the guts to ask him if things get worse, he could decide to let go of the thumb. He said, "no, they're talking about the whole arm".
> 
> Anyway, y'all have good idea to carry hydrogen peroxide and bleach solution, it's better than nothing, be extra careful with those hooks. Hopefully all this rain would flush or dilute contaminated water.


I'll keep you friend in my prayers, sorry to hear about this, let's hope for the best, keep the faith going bro'


----------



## captgigger (Apr 19, 2008)

we gigged 3 limits from a boat with 4000 watts of lights showing the way sat. night!!! they are starting to run!


----------



## fishwithyou (Sep 21, 2008)

We are picking up a few flounder on rod and reel. 1 to 3 a day with cut bait while fishing for reds. The first good cold front will set them off. I am selling my flounder boat . 24 foot carolina skiff with 07 merc 115 4 stroke. 07 aluminum tamden trlr , 24 hp. honda air mtr.
$17,900. Very nice rig.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Carolina Skiff?? Flounder boat? Is this the same boat or are you selling 2 different boats?


----------

